# Removing over flow???



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

can the overflow box be removed from a plexiglass tank???
if so how hard is it to do and can it be DIYed?
what tools and chemicals would be needed?
and any relivant info needed


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

It depends. If the overflow is also acrylic and has been solvent welded to the tank itself, then you'll have to physically cut out the overflow box. A high quality cell-cast acrylic overflow will be fairly easy to remove with the proper wood cutting tool. Simply saw out the box, grind down the remnants and then refinish the tank with an acrylic polishing kit. If the box is made of cheaper extruded plastic then it will be a messier job as it will tend to crack and warp far more easily.

Cell-cast acrylic works much like wood. You can purchase special plastic blades for your tool for a cleaner cut but that might not be necessary for your purposes. For what I'm imagining your situation to be, something like an oscillating saw would be appropriate:
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...lating+Tool+with+12+Accessories.jsp?locale=en


----------

